# Salon Express Stamper



## Jennifer3310 (Feb 18, 2012)

I recently bought this stamper for less than $10 at Sally Beauty supply, I haven't opened it yet but plan to play with it tomorrow or Monday. I just had a question, I want to get more stamp discs for this stamper and was wondering if any other brands would work for it?


----------



## iashleycouture (Feb 19, 2012)

I have used my plates from ebay with this stamper. I love this stamper.


----------



## KitaRei (Feb 21, 2012)

I love this stamper too!  I could NEVER get my Konad to work no matter how hard I tried, and I got this one to work first shot.  I've used it with the plates it came with and Konad plates.  Here's two looks I created with it:

:


----------



## UrbanFool (Feb 22, 2012)

The Konad works well if you use their extra thick polish. (The expensive one, not the cheaper one.)

KitaRei, those are just gorgeous!


----------



## Afterfiveee (Feb 22, 2012)

Konad's only work with their own polishes... i have seen some stores that only sell plates, i'm pretty sure they'll work just fine =)


----------



## UrbanFool (Feb 24, 2012)

There are some REALLY good deals on the plates at Amazon.com.


----------



## greenapril (Feb 24, 2012)

Let me know what you think about that stamper.


----------



## lasita (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought this same stamper from Family Dollar for $10. I used it once so far and love it! I think its a great tool!


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 28, 2012)

My friends use the plates from the Monster Pack on Amazon with their Salon Express. =] 

I've been meaning to buy the plates pack myself to try it out. But they say it works really well!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 28, 2012)

Just purchased this stamper today and can't wait to try it out! I even bought some new of the new Essie Luxeffects to go with it!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

I picked this stamper up at michaels last weekend and I cannot get it to work, lol. Ever time I scrape the plate to get the excess nail polish off all the nail polish comes off. Any tips?


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Mar 1, 2012)

Did you take the plastic off the plates?


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Mar 1, 2012)

I played with it for a bit the other day and I think I did pretty well on the first try. A lot of people were talking about how they couldn't get their image to transfer the first time and I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I need to buy different plates though, not a fan of the designs that came with mine. Here's one of my nails on the first try


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer3310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you take the plastic off the plates?



I don't think there is plastic on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can definitely feel the indent...let me go check though lol, I'll feel so dumb.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is plastic on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can definitely feel the indent...let me go check though lol, I'll feel so dumb.



*giggle*


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

BTW, I dunno about everywhere, but the ROSS locations out here have that exact stamper set for 6.99.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

lol omg it was the plastic! I feel so stupid! hahahahaha. I didn't realize the blue layer could come off.


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol omg it was the plastic! I feel so stupid! hahahahaha. I didn't realize the blue layer could come off.



Have you tried it since? I had a hard time getting my blue layer off when I first got it


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 3, 2012)

> Have you tried it since? I had a hard time getting my blue layer off when I first got it


 I did!! Works perfect lol I didn't even realize it peeled off. Lmao.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did!! Works perfect lol I didn't even realize it peeled off. Lmao.



You'd be amazed how often I get customers calling in saying that pictures they've taken with their new phone are fuzzy because so many folks don't realize there is a plastic sheet over the lens.....


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 3, 2012)

> You'd be amazed how often I get customers calling in saying that pictures they've taken with their new phone are fuzzy because so many folks don't realize there is a plastic sheet over the lens.....


 Hahahaha makes me feel better


----------



## KitaRei (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *UrbanFool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Konad works well if you use their extra thick polish. (The expensive one, not the cheaper one.)
> 
> KitaRei, those are just gorgeous!



Thank you!!

I'm glad you got it to work playedinloops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 10, 2012)

The Cheeky ones on Amazon are amazing, almost as good as Konad. I have a bunch of Bundle Monster ones and the images are fuzzier, harder to transfer, etc--plus, my set had imperfections on like 1/3rd of the plates which made a bunch of stamps unusable.

I bought this set: http://www.amazon.com/INTRODUCTION-Stamping-Different-Images-Cheeky/dp/B006OMHRF4/ref=cm_cr-mr-title with amazon prime, and so far I love it. The only thing is that some of the full-sized plates (maybe 5 of them) are scaled really small so they're not usable except on child's fingers. Other than that, esp if you don't have M57 or M73 (unfortunately I do so that was a bit of a waste) this is a great set. I just did my nails but I'm too lazy to pull out my slr, so maybe I'll do some swatches later. The image quality is really smooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Not sure how well the Salon Express stamper and scraper work, but if you have a hard time picking up images you might want to get the Konad ones (like $5, pretty cheap).


----------



## iashleycouture (Mar 11, 2012)

I did a video review and demo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=levpJ-UNPSk

My tips for getting the best results from the Salon Express:

â€¢ File the stamper. It picks up better when you rough it up.
â€¢ When you scrap the polish donâ€™t scrap very hard. Apply a little pressure and scrap across the image plate.
â€¢ Polish with shimmer work best for stamping. The kind that looks like it has teeny tiny glitter in it.
â€¢ When you stamp your nails, roll the stamp from one side to the other. Donâ€™t just push it straight down on the nail. position the stamper and roll it left to right or right to left.
â€¢ Do not roll the stamper back and forth.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 23, 2012)

yeah i cant get this thing to work worth a damn!


----------



## divadoll (Mar 23, 2012)

Did you take the plastic off the plates?



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i cant get this thing to work worth a damn!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 23, 2012)

yes. i dont think any of my polishes are thick enough.


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Mar 24, 2012)

On my polishes that aren't that thick I just put a lot of it on there, have you tried that?


----------

